# Moss spores and springtails



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

I just seeded my tank with moss spores. I was going to also seed my tank withing the next couple of days with my springtails. This is probably a dumb question, but will the springtails eat the spores or am I better to just wait until the moss "sprouts." Also a kind of random question... anyone ever have problems with baby springtails falling through their false bottom and into their water feature? Or do they reproduce fast enough to not really make that an issue? Thanks


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

housevibe7 said:


> I just seeded my tank with moss spores. I was going to also seed my tank withing the next couple of days with my springtails. This is probably a dumb question, but will the springtails eat the spores or am I better to just wait until the moss "sprouts."


The sooner the better, no reason to wait.
Springs don't eat other 'living' things aside from some molds/fungus, bacteria... And even in that case they are probably consuming these things at the end of their rope, or as they're already decomposing.



> Also a kind of random question... anyone ever have problems with baby springtails falling through their false bottom and into their water feature? Or do they reproduce fast enough to not really make that an issue? Thanks


Yeah, but they don't drown unless something like a fish is in the water. They'll eventually find their way... to being devoured. This might even be considered a 'good' thing, because this gives them a refuge for part of the population to remain constant, making it harder (but still not impossible) for your frog(s) to dessimate the pop.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks schtupa


----------

